# look at this



## frodo (Nov 26, 2016)

cnn is calling for murder of trump


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVgR_O5jL_8[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2016)

They were discussing pool reporters, do you have an opinion about that.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 29, 2016)

There is no point here.
Where is the rest of the segment??


----------

